# Career advice



## santhosh93499 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, this is the first time I'm posting a thread in this forum, I am currently working as a Senior Analyst(IT Operations) after completing Graduation, in the present company after a year one can switch domain with certification, so I want to know which is the best certification with high salary and scope of job in the current market(India) out of the following.
SAB BASIS Competent 
HP UX 
Linux 
AIX 
Sun Solaris 
VMware 
Windows & AD 
Sybase 
CFS ITIL 
Exadata Administration 
Apache 
JBOSS 
Web sphere 
DB2 
End point security 
Exchange / Lync 
Citrix 
SharePoint 
Network Voice (Cisco) 
ICC 
IBM Web sphere Data Power XI52 – SOA Appliance 
IBM MQ/MB (IBM Messages Queue/Message Broker
Web Methods Integration Server 
Hyper V 
I am very much interested in IT security but there is no option to switch, and also please let me know which certification I should do inorder to start career in IT Security.
Thanks.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

My apologies - I don't know how it works in India. But in the US, employers don't hire on the basis of certification and degrees alone.

All of the certifications you describe above are designed for people who already have experience administering those technologies. Said differently, certification is designed not to show employers what you want to be doing, but as validation of real-world experience you already have. So I would recommend that you pursue certifications for what you already have experience doing (not training or book learning, but real-world experience).


----------



## itxpert7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Then start from CompTIA's Security+ certification. This will give you a fairly good idea about what is involved in IT Security.

Pick the certification/IT field which interests you the most. If you don't want to get up in the morning because you hate what you do at work, then it wouldn't matter which cert you do. Hope you get my point. 

Good luck


----------



## ccnpninja (Jan 28, 2015)

It really does not matter how many certs. What matters is: do you know the material well?


----------

